# [Fri 11th Nov 2011] BRIXTON ROCK'N'ROLL SLAMDOWN WITH ATOMIC SUPLEX! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Nov 1, 2011)

Club starts: 9pm
Band onstage: 11:30pm
DJs till - 2:30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

Roll up for a loud, sweaty night of sweet rock and roll debauchery with ATOMIC SUPLEX launching their new album, backed by drink-crazed DJs slamming down the floor-filling party tunes, plus original videos, street photo slideshows and more

LIVE ONSTAGE:

ATOMIC SUPLEX

Already a smash in Japan, this loud, trashy rock'n'roll band will be performing their hot new single, 'Rock & Roll Must Die'.

Expect screeching guitars, brain-drilling bass, pounding drums and a half ton of feedback from this awesome garage punk outfit - Sonics meet Guitar Wolf!

"Not so much a sonic cathedral as a sonic corrugated iron shed" Time out "Soon to be huge with their Ramones in a blender sound and their furious live show" Croydon WIRED
"Screaming, overdriven rock n roll compression at it's best. Atomic Suplex are the British Guitar Wolf, the English Lightning Bolt or maybe the London New York Dolls" DHTBT
...deliver Garage-Punk smashers X-Mist Germany
"Atomic Suplex dispense with the formalities (read: the tune) altogether, preferring to unleash one and a half minutes of pure offensive distortion. [They are] a rare thing of beauty - and deserve your ass for dinner" Artrocker

DJs
We'll also have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including:

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping package proving that drinking'n'DJing can be a perilous trade.

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, punk rock posters and weird shizzle from the internet.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2011)

This is Friday, pop-pickers!


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 10, 2011)

with the addition of Nervous Twitch from Leeds to the bill!


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2011)

Indeed. TWO bands AND a new, beastly-powerful smoke machine!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 10, 2011)

Wooooooooo.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool! Really ought to try and make it - will spend the 1st part of the evening in the Coach and Horses on Cl'ham Park Rd for mates' do, but if I'm still standing at 11 I'll try and pop down.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 12, 2011)

my head hurts


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2011)

so does mine


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 12, 2011)

great band atomic suplex

apologies for any drink-fuelled shouty heckling


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> great band atomic suplex
> 
> apologies for any drink-fuelled shouty heckling


He probably didn't hear through his helmet!

They were fantastic last night. Proper raw, loud, shouty, fun rock and roll!

And, yes, my head hurts. But not as much as Eme's.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2011)

Pics! http://www.urban75.org/blog/white-hot-brixton-rock-and-roll-atomic-suplex-at-the-offline-club/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 12, 2011)

I didn't make a good impression on the wife when I came in.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 14, 2011)

i apologise for not being sick on stage like i promised, only managed nausea, but STILL had a fun night!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> great band atomic suplex
> 
> apologies for any drink-fuelled shouty heckling


Any audicence participation is welcome. The human pyrimid that formed in front of me at one gig was probably the best.

The worst was a mic and stand thrown at me in Tokyo loosing me three of my favorite teeth and £200.
Actually, that kind of participation I can do without.


----------

